# هل من الممكن تحويل ألة التفريز إلى ألة cnc



## djamel9 (23 يناير 2008)

في الحقيقة أملك ألة تفرير .....وأريد إختصار الوقت فهل أستطيع تحويلها إلى ألة cnc
[email protected]
وشكرا...:32:


----------



## نيولا (24 يناير 2008)

نعم بالامكان تحويل مكينه الفريزه لكي تعمل عن طريق الكمبيوتر وكل المتطلبات هي 3 مواتير ذات عزم جيد علي حسب المكينه

3 درايفرات تحكم مع وحده كنترول 

عمل وحده يتم فيها تثبيت المواتير مع عجل التحكم بالمكينه عن طريق السير وهي تفيد في حاله استخدام او تحريك المكينه للمشغوله عن طريق اليد 

في حاله مزيد من المعلومات او الرغبه في تعديلها ارجو مراسلتي

نيولا


----------



## نيولا (24 يناير 2008)

*طريقة تثبيت الموتور علي المكينه*

ارجو مشاهدة الصوره المرفقه والتي تبين تثبيت الموتور علي المكينه علما بانها سهله جدا ولاتكلف الكثير من المال او الجهد

تحياتي

نيولا


----------



## djamel9 (24 يناير 2008)

*شكرا شكرا*

أشكرك يأخي الكريم
في الحقيقة أنا صاحب شركة صغيرة للخراطة و التفريز بداية النشاط 2008
أردة مراسلتك لكن لم أستطيع لأن عدد مشاركاتي 2 فقط...
في المرفق صور اللات التي أمتلكها..


----------



## djamel9 (24 يناير 2008)

المرفق حجمه كبير أعتذر ..21390548440


----------



## djamel9 (24 يناير 2008)

نيولا من فضلك أعطني البريد الإلكتروني....


----------



## نيولا (25 يناير 2008)

هلا

حلو المكينه وسهل التعامل معها ولاكن قبل ان نبداء ارجو معرفه بعض الامور اذا بالامكان الرد عليها :

العامود اللولبي للمكينه كم يعمل من لفه للانش الواحد مهم للغايه 

يتم احتساب الحركه بطريقه بسيطه وهو ان تضع علامه علي العامود وتحسب مسافه واحد انش وتقوم بعد الخطوات او اللفات للانش الواحد حيث معرفتها تحدد الحجم المراد وضعه في برنامج التشغيل 
هل يوجد عندك مواتير ( علما بانها تريد مواتير ستبر موتور )
هل لك خبره او معرفه بنظام السي ان سي 
هل لديك البرنامج التشغيل الذي يقوم بالعمل
في حاله الرد ممكن التواصل وسوف اقوم بارسال لك الصور مع الشرح الوافي بعمليه التغير وهي بسيطه وحسب كلامك انت صاحب ورشه فستقوم بعمليه الخراطه بنفسك للقطع سوف نحتاج الي 3 قواعد يتم تثبيت عليها المواتير وتوصيلها بالمحاور اكس واي وزد 

بانتظار ردك علي استفساراتي حيث يمكن لنا تامينك بالمستلزمات في حاله عدم توفرها في بلدك

تحياتي

نيولا


----------



## نيولا (25 يناير 2008)

*شرح مبسط لعمليه التحويل ارجو التعليق علي الصوره*

السلام 

ارجو مشاهدة الصوره بتمعن وملاحظه اماكن تركيب المواتير 

ارجو التعليق علي الصوره


----------



## نيولا (25 يناير 2008)

*صوره من جانب اخر لقواعد تثبيت الموتور بالمكينه*

السلام

اخي الكريم هذا ماسوف يتم عمله علما ان العلبه السوداء يوجد بداخلها 2 جير بوكس واحد صغير يسمي تايمنق بلي مقاس صغير والثاني وهو كبير ويتم توصيلهم عن طريق سير ويمكن العثور علي هاذي القطع من الالة الطباعه المستخدمه


----------



## djamel9 (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا أخي العزيز 
عندي ألة فرازة أكبر من الأولة لديها 3 مواتير.
ليس لدية خبرة على ألة السينسي.
ليس لدى برنامج الذي يقوم بالعمل.
أخي العزيز نحن في الجزائر نتعامل بالمليمتر و السنتميتر...أما الإنش قليل من يستخدمه


----------



## djamel9 (26 يناير 2008)

*ألة التفريز الثانية*


----------



## djamel9 (26 يناير 2008)

ربم الألة الثانية لاتحتاج لمواتير تحتاج لبرنامج فقط


----------



## نيولا (27 يناير 2008)

*صباح الخير*

صباح الخير علي اهل الجزائر

انا من السعوديه وشكرا علي التواصل 

في البدايه وقبل عمل كل شي نعمل علي تركيب قواعد الموترات وتثبيتها بالمكينه ليتم عن طريقها تجربه البرنامج والدرايفرات
انت لم تجاوب علي الاسئله التي ذكرتها في سياق الحديث وهي 

انت لم تتطرق الي موضوع الموترات وهل هي متوفره في الجزائر او لا
ثاني لم تتكلم علي نوع الكنترول الذي سوف يقوم بعمليه التحكم بالمكينه
ارجو الرد عن الموترات ومقاس واحجام الموتور علي ضوه ممكن نعمل القاعده التي يركب فيها الموتور

ارجو التواصل بسرعه

تحياتي

احمد ابراهيم الوابل


----------



## djamel9 (27 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم......احمد ابراهيم الوابل
في الحقيقة لم أجب على المواتير و أقترحت ضمنيا أن نعمل على ألات التفريز الثانية -لديها ثلاتة مواتير-أثنان على الجانبين -و الثالث في المؤخرة.- 
أي يمكن الإستغناء على المواتير..
ولقد بعثت لك على الإميل صور للماكنات التي أتلكها
مع تحيات ...
بن ناجي جمال
-اما السرعة في التواصل فإني و الله كثير العمل في الصباح أعمل مخبري في التحاليل الطبية و في المساء أعمل في ورشة الشركة


----------



## djamel9 (27 يناير 2008)

*بعض اللات التي أمتلكها*

وأخيرا إستطعت رفع المرفق
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=00c61d80c88e220eed5d30f6f35919c8


----------



## نيولا (29 يناير 2008)

*تحياتي*

السلام عليكم

وجود المواتير في المكنه ماينهي المشكله او نوع الموتور علي ضوء نوع الموتور ممكن نحدد نوع الكنترول الذي سوف نعمل عليه

بخصوص المحركات احاول اوفر لك نوعيه قويه ذات عزم جيد في اقرب وقت ممكن وسوف اتواصل معك 

وسوف اقوم بارسال المواتير في حالة توفرها باقرب وقت

هل يوجد عندك وحده كنترول وهل يمكن ارسال وحده كنترول من امريكا الي موقعك في الجزائر ؟

ارجو التعليق 

مع تحياتي 

بن وابل


----------



## djamel9 (29 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

بعض الأجهزة التي أمتلكها


----------



## djamel9 (29 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لا توجد لدي وحدة الكنترول-ماهي وحدة الكنترول او وحدة التحكم-وبكم سعر الموتور
مشكور......جدا....جدا....


----------



## djamel9 (29 يناير 2008)

لا أعلم هل يمكن ارسال وحده كنترول من امريكا الي موقعي في الجزائر ام لا
مع كامل تحياتي


----------



## djamel9 (1 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
سؤال فيما يخص صناعة القوالب لبعض المنتوجات هل يوجد من لديه معلومات


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## djamel9 (4 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي نزار ابوفاتح


----------



## عيسى الشريف (22 سبتمبر 2010)

لاحول و لاقوة إلا بالله

إنما الأمم أخلاق فأن ذهبت أخلاقهم هم ذهبوا


----------

